# Hawaii trip is fast approaching



## DaveNV (Mar 31, 2018)

Aloha!  E komo mai!

So we'll be heading back to Hawaii next month (mid-May) for another long-awaited vacation.  This time, it's Maui and the Big Island.  I'm interested in your recent vacation experiences on these islands.  What did you do that you'd like to talk about, and maybe do again?  And what did you do that was a waste of time? What did you not do that you wish you had?  What is your best (or worst) kept secret?

On Maui, the only formal activities we've planned so far is the sunrise at Haleakala, and on a different day, driving the Road to Hana.  We've done both before, but at another time of year, and I'm hoping the scenery will be different this time around.  Anything you know about that we may want to do?  We're staying at Ka'anapali Beach Resort for the first time, so any tips and tricks about this resort or the area around it would be much appreciated.  I'm really trying to give Maui a chance to capture my heart like it has so many others.  Help me out here.

On the Big Island we'll be at the Kona Hawaiian Resort, a place we've stayed before.  I like the location, and am excited to visit the island again.  I've heard the lava has stopped flowing into the ocean, so no boat trip for us this time, unless it starts up again.  Unfortunately, the long hike over the lava fields to see the flow in person isn't going to happen.  (A friend who is there today said it's more than two hours across lava fields in each direction to see the lava flowing over land right now.  He did it, but regretted it.)  My arthritic knees and spouse's neuropathic feet won't tolerate that sort of thing.  But we're game for just about everything else.  One thing we've never done is the Hamakua Coast road north of Hilo.  Any tips about that?  What other treasures do you want to talk about?

Mahalo!
Dave


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2018)

I’ll be watching this thread Dave. I’m returning to Maui in January 2019. My first time back in four years. I have to return to the Big Island also but probably not until 2021.


----------



## Luanne (Mar 31, 2018)

One thing we've kind of done on Maui was the Surfing Goats dairy.  We've been up there twice now, but haven't done the tour.  Our dd and sil did it a couple of years ago and recommended it.  The tours run every hour, on the hour.  Also up in that area is the Ocean Vodka Distillery and the lavender farm.  We didn't do either of these.  Dd and sil did the vodka distillery, and thought it was worthwhile.  These are all up country.

We always do, and enjoy, the whale watch tours with Pacific Whale Foundation, but you will be late for those.

Favorite place in eat up near where you'll be staying is Kimo's in Lahaina.  I've been going there since the early 1980's, soon after they opened.  They bill themselves as the oldest restaurant on Front St.  If you PM me with your address I'll send you a coupon (actually it's a receipt from our lunch there) for a free slice of their Hula Pie.  Also, a MonkeyPod has opened in Whaler's Village.  We love the one in Kihei/Wailea.

Haven't been to the Big Island in a few years.  Just found out that Cafe Pesto in Kawaihae Harbor is closing today, the one in Hilo is still open.  Not sure if you ever make it up there, but it was one of our favorites.


----------



## slip (Mar 31, 2018)

We went to Surfing Goat and did the tour. They weren't very organized but once it got started it was worth it .We also went to the Lavender Farm after my wife Paraglided off Halaaka. That was worth a quick stop. We just walked the grounds and the gift shop. 

Not really a destination but we will be going to Dollies in Kahana when we return. Just a small bar/restaurant across from Valley Isle. Best pizza I've had on any of the islands so far. We had it twice on our last trip.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 31, 2018)

If you have not been to Maui in a few years you now need a Reservation to go up to the top of Haleakala. I believe you can do it online. On the Big Island have you been to the top of Mauna Kea. Remember to stop at the Visitor Center for about an hour to get use to the altitude. Also at the Visitor Center in the late afternoon or early evening they quite often set up telescopes for star gazing. It is possible if done far enough in advance to schedule a visit to one of the facilities on top of Mauna Kea. There is snorkeling with the Manta Rays with Sea Quest. There is not much swimming involved.

We also like the Visitor Center at Volcano National Park (Kilauea) and the Museum out by the Kilauea Overlook. We also enjoyed the drive down to Holei Sea Arch. The Nahuku-thurston Lava Tube is a Short hike as is the Pu'u Loa Petroglyps.

We also enjoyed the short tour at Greenwell Coffee Plantation.


----------



## canesfan (Mar 31, 2018)

I agree with almost all of the above. Leona’s for pie as soon as you are starting to enter Lahaina.
The Fish Market on Lower Honoapilani. Merriman’s deck for cocktails and appetizers for sunset. We enjoy the drive to the blow hole in West Maui. Honolua bay for snorkeling, almost certain for turtles. Go early as it’s popular with boat tours. A pocket over in Napili has turtles too near Gazebo.  For us no trip to Maui is complete without a trip to Mama’s. 

Big Island, Huggo’s. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JIMinNC (Mar 31, 2018)

Old Lahaina Luau on Maui. IMHO the best, most authentic luau in Hawaii.


----------



## PamMo (Mar 31, 2018)

We like to do the entire loop around the east side of the island (clockwise) when we go to Hana. My favorite hike on Maui is the Pipiwai Trail through the bamboo forest. https://www.alltrails.com/trail/us/hawaii/pipiwai-trail

While driving around the island, we love using this app - https://gypsyguide.com/tour/maui/  It has great stories on Hawaiian history, culture, legends, sights, etc. It's triggered by your GPS coordinates while you drive up to Haleakala, Hana, West Maui...


----------



## jacknsara (Mar 31, 2018)

Aloha Dave,
Perhaps you are already aware, but the new saddle road is complete and goes at superhighway speeds.  A drive to Hilo is still long, but much shorter than it used to be.
Jack


----------



## klpca (Apr 1, 2018)

We went to Maui for the <<cough, cough>> umpteenth time in November and just didn't want to do the same thing that we always do so I made a genuine effort to do something different. Here's a quick recap of things that we did that were worth it.

1. Nalu's - this is in Kihei but is worth the drive to hear some good local music. Barry Flanagan (Hapa) and Eric Gilliom on Saturday nights, and Amy Hanaiali'i Gilliom on Wednesday nights. We reserved a table at the "dinner show", but a good alternative would be to go early and grab a seat at one of the outside tables. I believe that you would need serious time commitment to get a seat, so you will need to take that into consideration. We loved the main show, but especially loved the kid who performed before Barry Flanagan. I can't remember his name but he was 18 and played slack key - awesome. Link here: https://nalusmaui.com/

2. Hiking: We tried the "trails" up at Kapalua - a former golf course, so you hike on the old cart paths. The jungle is winning, so it's a fun hiking experience. https://www.kapalua.com/activities/hiking-trails We also hiked at the Makawao Forest Reserve Hike. Nice. Cool. Uncrowded. Easy. http://www.mauigoodness.com/2012/04/02/makawao-forest-reserve-hike/

3. Since you are already upcountry at Makawao, head over the the Kula Botanical Gardens. We went specifically to see the rainbow eucalyptus. The garden was surprisingly enjoyable. The Eucalyptus was amazing. I'm glad we visited. http://www.kulabotanicalgarden.com/index.html

4. Leoda's Pie shop in Olowalu was a spontaneous stop but very enjoyable. We had a savory pie that was delicious. Prices were kind of high and parking was a bit tight, but it's definitely worth a stop. http://www.leodas.com/

5. Last but not least, Ululani's Shave Ice is amazing. I prefer the north Kihei location, but there are more in the Lahaina/Kaanapali area. Don't miss it. http://www.ululanishawaiianshaveice.com/

One more thing - snorkeling in front of WKORV is great. No need to go anywhere else. Have fun!


----------



## klpca (Apr 1, 2018)

Ok - two more - Maui Brewing Company has a campus in Kihei with a fun tour. Then you can use your token at the brewpub in Kahana. 

Also - if you don't want to get up in the dark and watch the sunrise at Haleakala, go hiking during the day. Hiking is great there - Sliding Sands is a spectacular hike. And top it off with a stop at Kula Lodge. I love it for breakfast on the way up, but lunch is equally good on the way down. You will be paying for the view but it is worth it.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2018)

Great suggestions.  Thanks!

A few replies:

Luanne, Surfing Goats sounds like it's worth seeing.  The Vodka Distilery will be visited.   I'll PM you with my address.  I like Hula Pie.  I also like Haupia pie.  I like Lilikoi pie.  I like just about anything Hawaiian that involves pie.   We like Cafe Pesto in Hilo quite a bit.  Never ate at the one in Kawaihae.  They have awesome Lilikoi iced tea.

Slip/Jeff:  Dollies sounds like a place we'll want to try.  Sorry, no paragliding for us, but I think you already knew that after Kauai.  

Geist123:  I already have our tickets for Haleakala.  Bought those the first day I was able to, for the date we're going.  We're doing it the morning after we arrive from the Mainland, since we're still going to be on Pacific time.  Easier to get up and go in the dark that first morning.  (We did this last time we went to Maui, and it worked out very well.)  The Mauna Kea thing has always interested me, and I'll dig a bit deeper into this.  And since we'll have heavy coats we're bringing for the sunrise on Haleakala, we'll be able to handle the cold.  We've done the Volcano park pretty thoroughly before, and will see what this trip brings.  I'd like to see the Petroglyphs again.  (Did you know if you step off the end of the loop on the wooden walkway and walk about 50 yards, then turn right and go around the back of the hillside there, you can see thousands of petroglyphs that aren't part of the regular viewing area?  A Ranger told me about that years ago. it was pretty great.)  We always stop at coffee plantations when we go by them, so I'll watch for Greenwell.  (Being from the Seattle area, coffee is kind of "the law" around here.)

Canesfan:  Thanks for the tip about Leona's.  That's the name of my spouse's best friend.  We'll have to stop there if only for a picture.  (And if there's pie, well, what can I do?  )  I plan to do a fair amount of snorkeling this trip, so your other tips are good to know.  And all restaurants will be recorded and mapped, so we can check things out.  (Edit to add:  Are you sure it's Leona's, and not Leoda's?)

PamMo:  I'm the driver, and we haven't done the full loop before.  Turned back after Hana.  Maybe this time we'll drive it the rest of the way.  I have used the GyPSy Guide before, and appreciate how great it is.  This time we'll be able to see and hear more.

Klpca:  Those are all excellent ideas!  Thanks for the links.  I'll look into them all!

Jack:  Yes, I've driven the new Saddle Road.  Almost took out a huge wild boar near the top.  He ran right across in front of me.  20 feet closer and we'd have had kalua pork for dinner!

Thanks, everyone!  Keep the suggestions coming!

Dave


----------



## WyndhamBarter (Apr 1, 2018)

We did the Big Island last month.  Just two quickies:

(1) The drive up the road to the Mauna Kea observatory (from the summit of the saddle road)
      was great fun.  The road was closed at the 9,200' level visitor center the day we did it
      due to *ice*!  But still great fun - quaint, small visitor center at 9,200'.
(2) If you drive thru Waimea I highly recommend the local Big Island Brewhaus - brewery, pub,
      and Mexican bites.  Excellent in-house beer selection, and the green chile chicken stew is great.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2018)

WyndhamBarter said:


> We did the Big Island last month.  Just two quickies:
> 
> (1) The drive up the road to the Mauna Kea observatory (from the summit of the saddle road)
> was great fun.  The road was closed at the 9,200' level visitor center the day we did it
> ...



Nice to know the Brewhaus is still there!  We ate there last trip. I loved the green chili stew! 

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 1, 2018)

Another vote for the lavender farm and botanical garden up country, we did those and stopped at a winery near Kihei for some tastings, it was a nice day trip.

Since you will be in Kona town, you have Kona brewery, excellent pizza, brews and other meal options.  We always stop at the Swedish Shave Ice place in town, try one with a scoop of chocolate macnut ice cream in the middle.  There is also a day they have a crafters fair and shut down the main street by the waterfront, there was a hula show by a local kids hula group.

A fun day trip is up the Kohala coast to Hawi.  Even though Pesto is closing at the K Harbor there is a macnut packing company there with a tasting room, lots of free samples. They sell a nice macnut pancake mix that includes lilikoi syrup, yum.  We buy macnuts at Costco or Walmart in Kona and break down the gift packs to send to friends and family, we use the flat rate boxes and ship from there before we leave.  It costs the same as shipping from home when we get back 

Take the coast road up to Hawi then turn right at the main junction and loop back to Waimea over Kohala Mt Rd, one of the most scenic BI drives with several pullouts for the extinct volcano and views over the K harbor to Maui on a clear day.  There is a chuckwagon BBQ joint right at the junction in Hawi, he makes a good rib plate. There is parking just after you turn on the left at the park and grocery store, the main road gets busy with limited parking.  Kohala Zipline is right there too if you feel adventurous.

19 days until we leave on our trip to Kona...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> Another vote for the lavender farm and botanical garden up country, we did those and stopped at a winery near Kihei for some tastings, it was a nice day trip.
> 
> Since you will be in Kona town, you have Kona brewery, excellent pizza, brews and other meal options.  We always stop at the Swedish Shave Ice place in town, try one with a scoop of chocolate macnut ice cream in the middle.  There is also a day they have a crafters fair and shut down the main street by the waterfront, there was a hula show by a local kids hula group.
> 
> ...



Excellent ideas!  I'll have to check for the winery near Kihei. Sounds interesting.

Kona Brewing is always a favorite lunch stop. I'm a fan of their beer, so that helps. 

Last trip we ate at an old school restaurant in Hawi.  "Bamboo" something?  It was really good.  Then got great ice cream from the place across the street.  I'll check for the macadamia nut pancake mix thing. I've done tastings at the Mauna Loa factory down the highway from Volcano on the way to Hilo.  Will be nice seeing a different processing place.

I like the idea of the drive over Kohala Mountain Road.  I'll check the map and see if we've been there before.

Have fun in Kona!  And be sure to let me know if you find anything new.  

Dave


----------



## SmithOp (Apr 1, 2018)

Last trip we stayed at the Shell Holua (thanks Bev!), wife played pickleball with the locals there.  We discovered the Painted Church and Peace Gardens south of Kona off the loop road, lots of roadside stops there too.  Up the side of the mountain from Capt Cook, nice views in the peace garden.

https://mauiwine.com/


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> Last trip we stayed at the Shell Holua (thanks Bev!), wife played pickleball with the locals there.  We discovered the Painted Church and Peace Gardens south of Kona off the loop road, lots of roadside stops there too.  Up the side of the mountain from Capt Cook, nice views in the peace garden.
> 
> https://mauiwine.com/
> 
> ...



It's a nice area.  Did you happen to visit the Kuamo'o Burial Grounds just down the street?  I don't know how many visitors fully comprehend that tribal warfare between Hawaiian groups went from clubs and such to rifles and even cannons.  After the death of Kamehameha I, his son (Kam II) and nephew fought over the future of the monarchy.  Fascinating history. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kuamoo_Burials

Dave


----------



## Luanne (Apr 1, 2018)

jacknsara said:


> Aloha Dave,
> Perhaps you are already aware, but the new saddle road is complete and goes at superhighway speeds.  A drive to Hilo is still long, but much shorter than it used to be.
> Jack


I wonder if from Kona to Hilo is still shorter along the highway.  To get to Saddle Rd you'd need to go north, then cut across to get to it.

I was wrong.  Much faster to go north, catch Saddle Rd. and go to Hilo.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 1, 2018)

In Hawi, it's Bamboo.  Wonderful!  They are closed on Mondays, I think, so keep that in mind.

It is Leoda's not Leona's on Maui.  We drove by there a few times on our way to Kaanapali and Lahaina.  Always a line out the front.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2018)

Luanne said:


> I wonder if from Kona to Hilo is still shorter along the highway.  To get to Saddle Rd you'd need to go north, then cut across to get to it.
> 
> I was wrong.  Much faster to go north, catch Saddle Rd. and go to Hilo.



I've driven the new Saddle Road from Hilo back to Kona. Three years ago we had left Kona and driven down to Punalu'u to have my brother's wedding on the Black Sand Beach. After that we spent the night in Volcano, then next day toured around Hilo. On the return to Kona from Hilo we took the Saddle Road. It was great, and only took about 90 minutes to get back.  Seemed very fast.  Much faster than driving all the way around.  And other than previously mentioned piggy road hazard, it was a great drive.

Dave


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2018)

Leoda’s Is expensive but it’s good. We stopped for some pie and a sandwich a couple times on our last visit.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 1, 2018)

slip said:


> Leoda’s Is expensive but it’s good. We stopped for some pie and a sandwich a couple times on our last visit.


More expensive than other restaurants on Maui?

When I think expensive, I think Mama's.


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2018)

Luanne said:


> More expensive than other restaurants on Maui?



Good point, everything is expensive on Maui but we did find the portions small at Leoda’s too. We did enjoy the Gazebo for breakfast in Napili. We also liked a little hole in the wall called Mama’s Ribs. I think it was in Kihei but I don’t remember.


----------



## slip (Apr 1, 2018)

I just checked Mama’s Ribs is in Napili Plaza. Good portions and price. Plate lunch style.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 1, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Excellent ideas!  I'll have to check for the winery near Kihei. Sounds interesting.
> 
> Dave


I wonder if by the winery they meant Tedeschi?  They were talking about the botanical gardens, and I think those are on the way to the winery.  If this is the one meant it's really not "near" Kihei.  You can see Kihei from the road above, but no way to get down there. Check the maps.  The drive up to the winery is nice, the grounds are beautiful and you can do tastings there.  I think they are known best for their pineapple wine.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 1, 2018)

Luanne said:


> I think they are known best for their pineapple wine.



Never tried pineapple wine. It sounds interesting, but I wonder if it's extra-sweet? I'm not a fan off overly-sweet things. I'm always impressed when people are innovative when making new versions of "common" foods.  And I know some wine snobs around here who think wine should be its own food group.  

Dave


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 1, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Never tried pineapple wine. It sounds interesting, but I wonder if it's extra-sweet? I'm not a fan off overly-sweet things. I'm always impressed when people are innovative when making new versions of "common" foods.  And I know some wine snobs around here who think wine should be its own food group.
> 
> Dave


Seems to me that I remember someone here who's Sig & travel advice was "Always carry a corkscrew. The wine will present itself" .


----------



## Luanne (Apr 1, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Never tried pineapple wine. It sounds interesting, but I wonder if it's extra-sweet? I'm not a fan off overly-sweet things. I'm always impressed when people are innovative when making new versions of "common" foods.  And I know some wine snobs around here who think wine should be its own food group.
> 
> Dave


I'm not a fan of pineapple wine, too sweet for me. Plus I'm a red wine drinker.  My older dd likes it, they make something called "Maui Blush" that she really likes.  She wanted us to bring a couple of bottles back for her, but we found she can get it at a store close to her, for less.


----------



## klpca (Apr 2, 2018)

Since you will be staying nearby, check out the local music at the RKR http://www.royalkona.com/events.cfm
Thursday is especially awesome. Get there early to get one of the tables outside so that you can catch the sunset too. 

PS - the pineapple wine is sweet, tasty but sweet no doubt.


----------



## Fredward (Apr 2, 2018)

There have been some good Groupons available for Maui recently, including Surfing Goat Dairy.


----------



## linsj (Apr 2, 2018)

Big Island: Lava Lava Beach Club in Waikoloa. Best fish tacos I've had. Tables and chairs aren't in the sand like on Kauai, but the ocean view is good.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanx for posting this thread @DaveNW!!  We leave in 16 days for our trip 3 days on Oahu and 9 on Maui.  I'm gonna steal some of the suggestions you received!


----------



## Luanne (Apr 2, 2018)

linsj said:


> Big Island: Lava Lava Beach Club in Waikoloa. Best fish tacos I've had. Tables and chairs aren't in the sand like on Kauai, but the ocean view is good.


They aren't?  We didn't sit out in the sand when we went as it was raining that day, but I was sure I saw tables and chairs in the sand.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 2, 2018)

SandyPGravel said:


> Thanx for posting this thread @DaveNW!!  We leave in 16 days for our trip 3 days on Oahu and 9 on Maui.  I'm gonna steal some of the suggestions you received!



Go for it, and have fun!  Be sure to report back if you find new, cool stuff to do!

Dave


----------



## SandyPGravel (Apr 2, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Go for it, and have fun!  Be sure to report back if you find new, cool stuff to do!
> 
> Dave


Will do, but most will be new.  Only our second visit.  First visit for our friends that are coming along.  Hoping to find the elusive white pineapple that @slip mentioned from his trip a few months back.


----------



## klpca (Apr 2, 2018)

Luanne said:


> They aren't?  We didn't sit out in the sand when we went as it was raining that day, but I was sure I saw tables and chairs in the sand.


Yep, they are in the sand in front of the main part of the restaurant. You have to go down some steps.


----------



## Luanne (Apr 2, 2018)

klpca said:


> Yep, they are in the sand in front of the main part of the restaurant. You have to go down some steps.


Thanks.  I thought I might be going nuts.


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2018)

SandyPGravel said:


> Will do, but most will be new.  Only our second visit.  First visit for our friends that are coming along.  Hoping to find the elusive white pineapple that @slip mentioned from his trip a few months back.



It’s called the Sugar Loaf Pineapple. DW and I were just talking about if we wanted to tour the farm on Kauai next month. $60 a piece for a 2.5 hour tour, she says no but we’ll see what else she wants to do. They only have it once a week on Thursday’s.


----------



## linsj (Apr 2, 2018)

Luanne said:


> They aren't?  We didn't sit out in the sand when we went as it was raining that day, but I was sure I saw tables and chairs in the sand.



The day I was there last year, no tables were in the sand. So I assumed--incorrectly, apparently--that they never were.


----------



## linsj (Apr 2, 2018)

RE: Bamboo restaurant. I've eaten there every trip for years. But last year the quality of the food had gone down while the prices went up. I won't go back.


----------



## linsj (Apr 2, 2018)

SmithOp said:


> Take the coast road up to Hawi then turn right at the main junction and loop back to Waimea over Kohala Mt Rd, one of the most scenic BI drives with several pullouts for the extinct volcano and views over the K harbor to Maui on a clear day.



I second this drive. Even though the road is inland, you're so high it seems like you're on the coast when you can see the ocean. It's breathtaking!


----------



## Luanne (Apr 2, 2018)

linsj said:


> RE: Bamboo restaurant. I've eaten there every trip for years. But last year the quality of the food had gone down while the prices went up. I won't go back.


Sorry to hear that.  It's always been a favorite of ours.

I read an article on why the Cafe Pesto on that side of the island was closing and one of the reasons they sited (there were several) was the difficulty that side of the island has in getting help.  I wonder if Bamboo is falling into that difficulty as well.


----------



## Chrispee (Apr 2, 2018)

SandyPGravel said:


> Hoping to find the elusive white pineapple that @slip mentioned from his trip a few months back.



We were on the BI last week and found sugar loaf pineapples for sale at the little grocery/fruit store just down the road from the Bamboo restaurant in Hawi. Bring your wallet.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 2, 2018)

Chrispee said:


> We were on the BI last week and found sugar loaf pineapples for sale at the little grocery/fruit store just down the road from the Bamboo restaurant in Hawi. Bring your wallet.



Tell me again why these pineapples are so good?

Dave


----------



## Chrispee (Apr 2, 2018)

DaveNW said:


> Tell me again why these pineapples are so good?
> 
> Dave



Because anything that expensive must be good? 

I think the small one we bought cost $16, but I would do it again. Very sweet and light. You can eat the core too.


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2018)

We bought large ones on Kauai and they were $20. I will buy another one on each trip. It’s a small splurge and I recommend people try them. Not something I would always buy instead of regular pineapples. Very sweet and unique taste, not as much acid and much less waste since you can eat the core.


----------



## DaveNV (Apr 2, 2018)

Ok, now you guys have me wanting to try one.  

Dave


----------



## slip (Apr 2, 2018)

DW wife is pretty thrifty but she really like them and already said we’re getting another in May.


----------



## bobpark56 (Apr 3, 2018)

canesfan said:


> I agree with almost all of the above. Leona’s for pie as soon as you are starting to enter Lahaina.
> The Fish Market on Lower Honoapilani. Merriman’s deck for cocktails and appetizers for sunset. We enjoy the drive to the blow hole in West Maui. Honolua bay for snorkeling, almost certain for turtles. Go early as it’s popular with boat tours. A pocket over in Napili has turtles too near Gazebo.  For us no trip to Maui is complete without a trip to Mama’s.
> 
> Big Island, Huggo’s.
> ...


Where/when did you find turtles at Honolua Bay? I have been there several times, seen many fish, had a few encounters with large green eels, but have never encountered a turtle there.


----------



## canesfan (Apr 3, 2018)

bobpark56 said:


> Where/when did you find turtles at Honolua Bay? I have been there several times, seen many fish, had a few encounters with large green eels, but have never encountered a turtle there.



We go early in the morning before the boats show up. We always travel during March.
The farther out to the right near the break water we’ve had the best luck. But just last week we also saw a little turtle near the rocks coming back into shore. We also saw  an average size one feeding out on the right side. 
We have never been there without seeing a turtle. My husband would’ve loved seeing the eel, me, not so much. We got this shot last year. Didn’t bring out the camera the day we went this year. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jnsrusty (Apr 5, 2018)

I agree with the OP that recommended Ululani's Shave Ice in Lahaina.  I love shave ice and Ululani's is the best I've ever had.  They use natural fruit juice to flavor their light and fluffy ice and it is delicious.  Be prepared to wait in line for awhile, but it is definitely worth it!

The best snorkeling experience we had on Maui was at Kapalua Bay.  The water is calm and visibility is great.  We saw 6 turtles when we were snorkeling there.  They like to hang out by the rocks on the left side of the bay.  We enjoyed our time at Kapalua Bay so much, we ended up staying there the entire day and wishing we had visited earlier in our trip instead of going to some of the other beaches we tried.

We will be visiting the Big Island for the first time this June so, I am taking notes on places to go and see.


----------



## oj777 (Apr 5, 2018)

geist1223 said:


> If you have not been to Maui in a few years you now need a Reservation to go up to the top of Haleakala. I believe you can do it online.



Are you sure? I just did some research and on the recreation.gov website it states:

"Due to the popularity of sunrise viewing at the summit and limited parking, Haleakala National Park now requires reservations for each vehicle entering the park before sunrise (3:00 a.m. to 7:00 a.m.)"

And..

"Visitors without a reservation may enter the park after 7:00 a.m."

I'm heading to Maui in 2.5 weeks so any clarification on this subject is greatly appreciated.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Apr 5, 2018)

You only need a rez for sunrise.


----------



## chellej (Apr 6, 2018)

We did the Vanilla Farm tour and lunch when we were on the Big Island last October.   First, they give you the tour, show you how they make vanilla extract and then have a nice lunch that includes vanilla in the dishes served.  It was very informative and enjoyable.  I have Vanilla extract in process in my kitchen cabinet.


----------

